# 120 gal planted discus tank 56k!!!



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

This was and is my first planted tank. Its really hard to scape this tank but ill be moving some things around.
notice the amazon sword 3ft tall (the beast) coming out of the the tank.








flowering amazon sword








the marimoball is over 5 inches wide and the cardinals are two inches the tank is 5ft long for scale


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

What an amazing tank, especially for your very first!

(I won't comment on the high price tag cuz I'm scared to death my hubby will see that # and bye bye tanks for me!!! LOLOL)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is beautiful! So lush and natural it's a great showcase for those discus. Love the bright red-orange discus, very striking.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Laura and cs g. thank you for your comments. I once had a small foreground of glosso but one light is not working and the crypts have almost covered the foreground.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm impressed!!


----------



## gparr (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking tank!!!

Are you using CO2? If so, how often do you have to trim?


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice tank Marimo. Crypts are a better option than glosso in planted discus tanks IMO, you'll be fine.

Cheers.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks everyone. gparr I have co2 running at about 5 to 10bps trimming is done every 2 weeks. 50% weekly water change that only takes about 10 min with plain tap water thanks to seachem prime. ph is a steady 6.5 temp 80F. Seachem ferts once a week after water change. I have 372watts of lighting and flourite substrate. Ehiem pro filter and a marineland hang on side filter, air pump, moon lights that turn on at night on a timer. I will be rescaping the tank to add a foreground plant. Im thinking glosso but trimming would be a PITA so maybe some dwarf sag instead.


----------

